
The Mechanics of Apple Card - capsfan
http://www.loopinsight.com/2019/03/26/the-mechanics-of-the-apple-card/
======
foobarbazetc
Everyone writing about the “genius” of this card literally has no idea about
credit cards or fintech.

The merchant on a map thing has been done for years. When are you going to
actually use this and why?

Categorized transactions? Wow. Why has no one thought of this before? Oh wait
even my tiny credit union does this.

Is this an okay card? Sure. Is there anything innovative here? No.

